# I'm addicted to shoe polish!



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Soooo to import my boots into New Zealand, they have to be so spotless.. very sterile and clean! So my dad helped me pick out some saddle soap, leather lotion.. and brown shoe polish.

Let's just say I had a little bit too much fun.. I spent over 3 hours on my boots this morning, and 2 more this afternoon just polishing them up really nicely!

I want black shoe polish to do my saddle when I get back... >: )


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice boots


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> very nice boots



Thanks, they are so comfy!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

what kind are they


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

That's so cool!

So what brings you to our land of the long white cloud lol


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Country Woman said:


> what kind are they


By the logo they appear to be Ariat


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> what kind are they


They are Cobalt XR Ariat boots. They have "technology" in the sole that reduces stress on joints and makes every step airy light  Good for my knees, I could stay in them all day haha. And they were only $97 at the time. Best investment I've made.



HollyBubbles said:


> That's so cool!
> 
> So what brings you to our land of the long white cloud lol


My dad's job! I'm so excited.. leaving in a few hours.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well don't those look fancy now!

I won't show you my boots. At the moment they're submerged in two inches of water with mud and poop caked to every inch of them. Darn weather...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Endiku said:


> I won't show you my boots. At the moment they're submerged in two inches of water with mud and poop caked to every inch of them. Darn weather...



Haha mine were worse at first!! I hadn't cleaned them in over 2 and a half years :lol: mud, poop, hair, sweat, scratches from kitty, scuffs from the dang halfie dragging me on the rail. But in 5 hours, they're brand new


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm packing up ALL of my boots and sending them to you. They ought to keep you entertained for a week!! It's a win-win.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yay Ariats! They are awesome. Nice and simple but comfy. I've only have mine for a couple months (replacing my pink boots ) but they've held up nicely.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome job! They look great. Will be thinking of you while you're in flight-Good luck!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Unrelated to how nice your boots look, but the title of this made me think of that TLC show "My Strange Addiction". I saw it and thought "I didn't know sky ate shoe polish!" 
Have a great flight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> I'm packing up ALL of my boots and sending them to you. They ought to keep you entertained for a week!! It's a win-win.


 I would be so thrilled! Hahaha


~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I didn't know sky ate shoe polish!
> Have a great flight!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Shhhh anebel! You weren't supposed to tell anybody!  Thank you!


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

I would never have the patience to clean mine that well. Hence the reason my paddock boots are filthy haha


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> My dad's job! I'm so excited.. leaving in a few hours.


Oh cool  what part of NZ are you going to?
I'm sure you'll like it here, I sure do lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

HollyBubbles said:


> Oh cool  what part of NZ are you going to?
> I'm sure you'll like it here, I sure do lol


I just got into Wellington!  At my new house now (well, it's temp.)


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

How about some photos of your new area? It is nice to visit different countries vicariously.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> How about some photos of your new area? It is nice to visit different countries vicariously.


Yep I'll get pictures soon. I was so bummed.. didn't have my SD card in the camera so I had to save them to the built in memory, only allowing space for like 8. But I will get that going!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I just got into Wellington!  At my new house now (well, it's temp.)


Your just in time for the biggest horse show in New Zealand! :-o
If you can, you should go up to Hastings for Horse of the Year, THE awesomest show in NZ, EVER! And I've only been once haha. Next month too 
Wellingtons pretty cool, I live not too far from there.. Be prepared for all the wind though lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

HollyBubbles said:


> Your just in time for the biggest horse show in New Zealand! :-o
> If you can, you should go up to Hastings for Horse of the Year, THE awesomest show in NZ, EVER! And I've only been once haha. Next month too
> Wellingtons pretty cool, I live not too far from there.. Be prepared for all the wind though lol


Oh yes, I've met and wind.. and the rain! It's still not as terrible as CO wind so far.. 

Oh really?! I'll definitely have to go!!! Hopefully we get a car soon.. how far is it from Wellington?

I've found two stables but they're at least 45 mins away, so I'm hoping that I can find something a little closer.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh yes, I've met and wind.. and the rain! It's still not as terrible as CO wind so far..
> 
> Oh really?! I'll definitely have to go!!! Hopefully we get a car soon.. how far is it from Wellington?
> 
> I've found two stables but they're at least 45 mins away, so I'm hoping that I can find something a little closer.


haha yeah, good old Wellington!

Yeah, it is a few hours away, probably 3.5-4hours from wellington but it goes for an entire week, if you go you have to see the friday or saturday night extravanagnza (or both!) Last year Vicki wilson jumped the puissance up to 1.80m bareback but then retired her horse. The grand prix on the sunday is amazing, so is the shopping (haha!)

Yeah New Zealand isn't a big stables kinda country, it's more of a "graze on somebodies land" kind of place.. You can now introduce yourself to trademe.co.nz :lol:


----------

